# Going on Vacation to Sonora Mexico



## dorton (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like my wife and I will be heading to Hermosillo,Sonora Mexico for about 10 days at the end of September. I'm looking forward to some herping, I'd love to find some beaded lizards, and rattlesnakes.
I'll be sure to post up photos of what I find.


----------

